# Palit GTX 1080 GameRock Premium 8 GB



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2016)

Palit's GTX 1080 GameRock uses a mighty triple-slot dual-fan design, which provides excellent temperatures and noise levels that are better than those of any GTX 1080 we have tested so far. The fans also turn off in idle, and thanks to the large overclock out the box, the card is the fastest GTX 1080 we have tested to date.

*Show full review*


----------



## SmokingCrop (Jul 4, 2016)

What RPM did the card do at that 30 dB(A)?
I'm happy I chose the Palit Gamerock. (1070 tho)


----------



## Nokiron (Jul 4, 2016)

Palit really surprised me this time around, looks like one of the best cards available for air cooling.

Waterblocks might be harder to get.


----------



## Adam Freeman (Jul 4, 2016)

This is amazing, This card is better than MSI gaming x in the noise test even though it is clocked higher and load temperatures are the same
on both cards. The price is high at 740$ but it's only 20$ higher than MSI gaming x with better performance an more accessories included


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 4, 2016)

Extremely nice piece of kit, the standard non-premium model can be had for a good chunk less cash here, although Overclockers seem to have the Premium up for pre-order at the same price as the FE cards for what it's worth.


----------



## Polycore (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for the review w1zzard! 

For my curiosity, would you give a better score to the non-premium gamerock?

Finally (last question, I promise!^^), will you review some EVGA cards and the gigabyte xtreme gaming?

Thanks again!


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2016)

Polycore said:


> Thanks for the review w1zzard!
> 
> For my curiosity, would you give a better score to the non-premium gamerock?
> 
> ...


I haven't tested the non-premium GameRock, but its price makes it a very interesting offer.

I have EVGA 1070 here and Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming. Doing one review at a time


----------



## Ungari (Jul 5, 2016)

Polycore said:


> For my curiosity, would you give a better score to the non-premium gamerock?



From what I was able to gather the non-Premuim Gamerock is priced less than the FE card and also performs better, it must be a great value.


----------



## Maban (Jul 5, 2016)

Waiting for the new driver to include the RX 480?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2016)

Maban said:


> Waiting for the new driver to include the RX 480?


RX480 is too slow to be included in the regular comparisons, I'll add it to the summaries


----------



## sutyi (Jul 5, 2016)

Typical Gaming - 210W
Peak Gaming - 224W
Maximum - *206W???





*


----------



## muSPK (Jul 5, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> I haven't tested the non-premium GameRock, but its price makes it a very interesting offer.
> 
> I have EVGA 1070 here and Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming. Doing one review at a time



Which EVGA 1070 do you got? The SC or the FTW edition?


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2016)

Why's not the RX 480 in the charts?


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 5, 2016)

Frick said:


> Why's not the RX 480 in the charts?





W1zzard said:


> RX480 is too slow to be included in the regular comparisons, I'll add it to the summaries





Nokiron said:


> Palit really surprised me this time around, looks like one of the best cards available for air cooling.
> 
> Waterblocks might be harder to get.


They really *delivered* during the last gen as well! Would like to see the 10X0 Super Jetstream reviewed as well.

@W1zzard Is there any chance we'll see a review of one of Gainward's offerings like the Pheonix GS or GLH?


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> They really *delivered* during the last gen as well! Would like to see the 10X0 Super Jetstream reviewed as well.
> 
> @W1zzard Is there any chance we'll see a review of one of Gainward's offerings like the Pheonix GS or GLH?



It ain't there either, and neither in power, sound or anywhere.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Is there any chance we'll see a review of one of Gainward's offerings like the Pheonix GS or GLH?


I'm not in contact with Gainward at all



Frick said:


> It ain't there either, and neither in power, sound or anywhere.


Added



sutyi said:


> Typical Gaming - 210W
> Peak Gaming - 224W
> Maximum - *206W???
> *



In gaming power we catch spikes that go above the power limit, before the power limiter can kick in. This doesn't happen in Maximum


----------



## muSPK (Jul 5, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> I'm not in contact with Gainward at all
> 
> 
> Added
> ...




No reply on my question


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2016)

muSPK said:


> No reply on my question


SC


----------



## muSPK (Jul 5, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> SC


Thank you


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 5, 2016)

Palit and Xenon same company? Cause I saw here in korean market same cooler + color but no G-panel

http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/det...GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 5, 2016)

> Unlike previous NVIDIA cards, the DVI port no longer includes the analog signal, so you'll have to use an active adapter.



so what kind-of an active adapter would be best to use this card on a 21 "crt (until i get a lcd"? 
what differences will it make (i'e worse picture quality, worse resolution) ?


----------



## trog100 (Jul 5, 2016)

for people in the UK Scan seem to have good prices on the Palit cards.. they seem the ones to go for to me.. 

trog


----------



## WithoutWeakness (Jul 5, 2016)

Adam Freeman said:


> This is amazing, This card is better than MSI gaming x in the noise test even though it is clocked higher and load temperatures are the same
> on both cards. The price is high at 740$ but it's only 20$ higher than MSI gaming x with better performance an more accessories included


To be fair to the MSI card, this Palit card does use a 3-slot cooler. More surface area should translate into lower temperatures or lower fan speeds (less noise) if implemented properly. It looks like Palit went for the less noise route.


----------



## N3M3515 (Jul 5, 2016)

And the poor overclocking potential of pascal continues...

*Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming* vs Reference GTX 980 Ti
Performance diff: 23% (out of the box) --- 34% when overclocked
Price diff: $70
*Palit GTX 1080 GameRock Premium *vs Reference GTX 1080
Performance diff: 10% (out of the box) --- 17% when overclocked
Price diff: $140


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 6, 2016)

Adam Freeman said:


> This is amazing, This card is better than MSI gaming x in the noise test even though it is clocked higher and load temperatures are the same
> on both cards. The price is high at 740$ but it's only 20$ higher than MSI gaming x with better performance an more accessories included



The fact it takes 3 slots in the system combined with the ugly look (at least IMO) makes me favor the MSI Gaming X easily. Or better yet the ASUS Strix.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 6, 2016)

Jetstream looks better in the looks department imo, but Palit is also the cheapest and most reliable brand in our region for now and its already arriving in our shores
(Note: palit as in cheaper than other 1070 and 1080s but still way above MSRP)


----------



## Krahl (Jul 6, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> I'm not in contact with Gainward at all



Here I thought Palit and Gainward was basicly the same card/manufacturer. The sure do look extremely similar

I bought the Gainward 1070 GLH last week. It's a very solid card  to say the least. Same lack of insane overclock as all the other Pascals 

Any chance you might contact Gainward? Or do companies approach you?


----------



## basco (Jul 6, 2016)

i wonder why  i cant find any review that explains the solder points?
would be interested in how the card behaves with OCP disabled against enabled.
or what is oc unlock- it seems there is a resistor with 0-ohm? 
and if i solder a variable resistor to gpu can i put more volts then on other cards?

thx for the review


----------



## WithoutWeakness (Jul 6, 2016)

N3M3515 said:


> And the poor overclocking potential of pascal continues...
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming* vs Reference GTX 980 Ti
> Performance diff: 23% (out of the box) --- 34% when overclocked
> ...


The current Pascal cards (1080, 1070) use the smaller GP104 silicon and have much higher stock base/boost clock speeds than we've seen in the past. Nvidia clearly did an amazing job with performance-per-watt but they've also gone ahead and ramped clockspeeds way up in order to get the most performance they can out of the cards within their power envelope. Unfortunately this means that the cards don't have as much overlcocking headroom as previous generations because they're already clocked pretty darn high. Nvidia's big Pascal chips (GP 102 and GP100) will have much higher transistor and core counts that will likely be offset by lower stock clockspeeds to balance power consumption. Those big chips on aftermarket boards with beefier power delivery will likely deliver much better OC headroom.


----------



## okidna (Jul 7, 2016)

night.fox said:


> Palit and Xenon same company? Cause I saw here in korean market same cooler + color but no G-panel
> 
> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/det...GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn



It seems that Palit didn't have the permit to use their own brand in Korean market so they have to sell the card as a different brand (or some OEM just simply buy Palit card and resell them as Xenon brand).

The same thing happen here in my country, there's no Palit cards available locally, instead you can just buy a *Digital Alliance* brand which sourced their cards from Palit.


----------



## qubit (Feb 16, 2017)

@W1zzard FYI My Palit GTX 1080 GameRock failed after three months (video signal present, but no content) and its replacement was dead on arrival. Also, weirdly, the replacement's serial number was just one away from the original, so perhaps it was a bad batch. Because of this, I'm getting a refund and my next brand will be anything but Palit, despite the superb noise performance which I loved.

Given the above and the general opinion in the forum that this isn't a reliable brand, I'm just thinking that you might like to research Palit reliability when you next review one of their products and say a word about it in your review.


----------

